# What is your favourite energy drink?



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

What is your favourite energy drink?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Coffee with sugar and milk =D


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

NOS...the regular blue-and orange can.


----------



## colliver19 (Jul 12, 2009)

Red Bull but it is too expensive. Lucozade is pretty good but at £1.80 a litre it's still pretty dear. I generally settle for a cup of tea.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> NOS...the regular blue-and orange can.


The amount of caffeine is that stuff is scary... I don't know how anyone with an anxiety disorder can handle that.

Me, I prefer SoBe Adrenaline Rush. It seems to give me an almost instant kick, whereas Red Bull doesn't do much for me.

Or... the doctor who prescribed me Dexedrine literally said that it will be my "morning coffee." So I'll go with that


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to drink V, but I don't drink anything except water now.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Rockstar Diet or Low Carb Monster.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

regular coke ..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um....Gatorade Focus. Dang, it's being discontinued at the end of 2009. That Tiger stuff. :spit

I like Vault and SoBe. I am not really into energy drinks; I just don't get them completely. :stu

Other than that, it's mainly coffee.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Um....Gatorade Focus. Dang, it's being discontinued at the end of 2009. That Tiger stuff. :spit


I believe the special thing about gatorade focus is the l-theanine. You can get much greater amounts of this amino acid (found in tea and supposedly the reason that tea can have caffeine but not make you jittery) in capsules, for a much cheaper cost. It's supposed to help anxiety and calm the nerves. I take it every day.

I also take taurine supplements every day, as taurine is actually an extremely beneficial compound as well (it's not TECHNICALLY an amino acid although it might as well be), and it's a much more economical way of getting than buying $4 energy drinks. And amino acids, unlike most other supplements, are generally best absorbed on an empty stomach because the different amino acids will actually compete with each other, and you want to absorb the ones that you're intentionally taking. And I don't know about you guys, but drinking energy drinks or any sort of caffeinated drink on an empty stomach will give me cramps, so aside from the fact that it's WAY CHEAPER, I can take these amino acids properly for maximum absorption.

Also, a good multivitamin (not Centrum or any of that mass-marketed, ultra-weak stuff) will provide all the B vitamins you need, which are CRUCIAL for maintaining energy, and are typically water soluble, are not stored in your body, and so need to be replenished every single day. Or you can just take a B-Complex vitamin, but other vitamins and minerals (especially vitamin D and magnesium) are also EXTREMELY important for energy, focus, and relaxation as well. Even though the body keeps stores of most of these other vitamins and minerals, *most* North Americans are actually somewhat deficient in both Vitamin D and Magnesium, so supplementing regularly can be a huge help as well.

All in all, energy drinks are typically a huge waste of money and I can supplement with all the good stuff they offer on a consistent basis, EVERY SINGLE DAY for maximum benefit, at a much more reasonable price.

I used to run on caffeine but not so much anymore. Still, I require the occasional jolt of caffeine, and while my real preferred source is homemade sweetened iced tea (hate the canned stuff), that's not always convenient and so rarely I'll buy an actual energy drink.

My typical source if I need that boost isn't a drink at all, but are pills known as AC&C or Tylenol #1s, which are sold over the counter here. They contain either aspirin or tylenol, 15mg caffeine, and 8mg codeine per pill. The aspirin and tylenol can be extracted from the pills rather easily, but the codeine and caffeine are not so easy to separate and ever since I stopped drinking caffeine CONSTANTLY about a year and a half ago, I haven't tolerated it very well so I have no need to do the extraction because I won't take that many pills to begin with (up to 8 is pretty safe if you take 4 of both kinds, but I'll usually do 4-6.) The codeine adds a nice touch to the whole experience!

Of course, now that I'm prescribed dexedrine, I have no need for a caffeine source, and because I had an ultrasound recently showing kidney stones coming back, I've got much stronger opiates than codeine, if I feel like it, both Dilaudid and Percocets. Although if I didn't have them, I doubt I'd be going back to the codeine because it's just not worth adding the caffeine to amphetamines - not only will it makes me more jittery and anxious, but it will speed up the metabolism of the dexedrine too, which is just a waste.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

bawls


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> bawls


I used to be a "pro gamer" for CS and was flown out various internatioonal tournaments and what not. Gave it up about 4 years ago (for the life of me I can't figure out why... I was just bored, but I mean I was being paid to game!!)

Anyways there was a smaller tournament my team went to one weekend and it was a BYOC (bring your own computer), for the most part. There were a limited number of tournament PCs there and it was at a design school with some SERIOUSLY powerful machines. My team, and 3 others, out of a total 32, opted for the tournament PCs instead of bringing our own.

Anyways, it took them the better part of the first day to get them up and running for LAN play. They compensated us with free pizza and free CASES of Bawls. I drank 8 of them in the spawn of a few hours... man I was feeling good and when it finally came time to play I kicked some as.

As far as sheer energy goes, I bet NOS wins because the caffeine level is insane (I saw it being sold in a candy store the first time I saw it... with nearly 400mg that's just unacceptable selling that crap to kids.

And although I love the rush the SoBe Adrenaline Rush gives me, and it's one of the few energy drinks with a very pleasant flavor, I have to admit that Bawls is the best tasting energy drink out there... and their bottles are just beyond awesome.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that these days, while I don't drink many energy drinks, I probably do it mostly when they're mixed with alcohol, and I'm a very infrequent drinker for the last 2 years.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Redbull if I need help concentrating
RockStar juiced if I want hyper energy


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Burn, monster and red bull


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Any drink I can put my oxiracetam in to. Racetams will have stronger if more subtle effects than caffiene and actually improve brain function with less risk and side effects that taking high amounts of caffiene. I always talk my husband's ear off for the next several hours after I take oxiracetam and taking it daily eventually starts to make me feel hyper.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

ROCKSTAR :yes


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

meyaj said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that these days, while I don't drink many energy drinks, I probably do it mostly when they're mixed with alcohol, and I'm a very infrequent drinker for the last 2 years.


Wow, that's an awesome job! lol. Yeah, the bottles definitely add to the appeal of bawls.. and the nice mild crisp and yummy! flavor.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I like FRS. It doesn't have caffeine but it has quercetin, which is an antioxidant found in blueberries and some other fruits. It does seem to work (a little) but it is expensive.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

5 hour energy count? 3 Red Bulls didn't do anything for me one night to help me stay awake, but that one 5 hour worked! Sure I didn't blink my eyes for hours, and I felt kinda weird. It worked! Good times.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

water! =), I already get hyperactively energetic when I'm anxious so water pretty much freshens me up for action.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

duuuude. I was just thinking of posting a thread about energy drinks. I drank a rockstar a few days ago..... that stuff sucks. Made me tired as heck. 
I like caffeine pills or drinkin a soda. Maybe i need to try another one? I might try redbull. But they all seem to have a balancing effect, they put Inisotol in, taurine, as well as uppers like carnitine and other nootropics. And ive taken inisitol and taurine alone, and they both make me depressed.


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

Monster is the best energy drink i've came across.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

Rock Star.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

5 hour energy shot or its competitors (6 hour energy drink). I like them because they have little to no calories.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> 5 hour energy shot or its competitors (6 hour energy drink). I like them because they have little to no calories.


Pretty much all the major energy drink brands offer a sugar-free variety.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I buy Rockstars because they taste so good. The energy effects are just a bi-product for me.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I used to drink V, but I don't drink anything except water now.


Same with me, I used to drink V like crazy, but now im health conscious so I just drink water and orange juice


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I like V black and that other one I can't remember right now...


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

cocaine


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I never really drink them, too full of sugar.

Usually just stick to water and fruit juice.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

A nice latte would be my first choice, otherwise



meyaj said:


> Me, I prefer SoBe Adrenaline Rush.


THIS. They discontinued it last year though, it makes me very sad  It was sooooooooo yummy.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

The regular Monster or if I have an extra 15 cents, Rockstar + Vodka and pomegranate.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite would have to be Boost, It comes in HUGE screwtop bottles and its pretty cheap too, One 1L bottle lasts me ages.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm interested in one called Spike... they sell it here but they only let you buy it if you're 18 or older... very intriguing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

PsyKat said:


> I'm interested in one called Spike... they sell it here but they only let you buy it if you're 18 or older... very intriguing.


 SPike shooter.? Ive seen that one on the internet before and its got that warning label on it id stay away from that stuff if i was really sensitive to caffeine. in fact it says if you have anxiety or depression to stay away from it..


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

espresso, or full throttle, a lot of the small towns i go to dont have good cafe's so i get a can of full throttle, lemon lime is the best i think


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I usually stick with coffee on a daily basis. 
During exam times or other high pressure deadlines, I dabble in Amp Focus. Unbelievable how effective, but I'm afraid to drink too much and have a heart attack.


----------



## mary22 (Jan 15, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> What is your favourite energy drink?


*rockstAr,monster oh and redbull because it gives you wings hehe,cannot drink coffee though only on rare occasions cuz it makes me extremely anxious!:b*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

NERD tastes like sugary magaritas, so I prefer that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Red Bull kept me alive for a 60 hour session at work once, now the smell of it alone makes me want to puke. New monster is ok I guess but generally I steer clear of energy drinks now.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Red Bull kept me alive for a 60 hour session at work once, now the smell of it alone makes me want to puke. New monster is ok I guess but generally I steer clear of energy drinks now.


a 60 hour work session :O


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rockstar and Monster.


----------



## incali (Feb 5, 2010)

"Full Throttle" regular black can. Not trying to make too much of a habit of it though...can be addictive. Drinking this Yerba Mate tea now to try and go a bit of a healthier route.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Rockstar. I buy it for the taste. The energy is just a by product.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I drink Powerade from all the running I do.
Then, there's caffeine during the day - coffee coffee coffee

I don't really like energy drinks, to be honest - I think they are inflated by calories or just taste weird.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Ive tried monster and red bull. The only monster I liked was chaos. Red bull tastes great to me. I really don't notice the effects of caffeine that much. I can't take it in the morning, because this is when I am most susceptible to being anxious, and energy drinks make it worse. I usually take them in the afternoon or at night.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Coffee, no sugar, no milk. Energy drinks are loaded with fat-building sugars. I want more muscle, thank you.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

Blueberry calorie-less Rockstar.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> 5 hour energy shot or its competitors (6 hour energy drink). I like them because they have little to no calories.


Same here. This is pretty much what I live off of during the day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

slkjao said:


> a 60 hour work session :O


8 weeks to develop a car, it gets tight


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't drink energy drinks anymore. I was addicted to them a couple of years ago though. I stopped because they made me too nervous and kept me up all night. And they're expensive. Some are like 4 bucks for an 8 oz can! When I did drink them I really liked Red Bull, AMP, Full Throtle, and Rockstar.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bawls :b
Try it.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Depends on what I'm looking for in particular.



Amanda123 said:


> Bawls :b
> Try it.


I drank 8 of them once at a computer game tournament in one night. The tournament organizers didn't have the tournament PC's set up until like 2am so they gave all affected teams a case of Bawls. It's definitely the best tasting, and probably favorite soda in general, but it's energy boost is lacking in comparison. Is also comes in a very awesome bottle that makes you wonder how much cheaper the drink would be in a normal container.

SoBe adrenaline rush was the awesomest tasting traditional energy drink when it was around, and packed a very nice punch too. Somehow with Red Bull, or almost any energy drink, I never really notice it kicking in, but SoBe Adrenaline "Rush", even in its little can, literally provided a quick-onset rush that was great when you were in need of a jolt of energy. I still don't understand why this amazing stuff is no longer available. Easily my first choice to stay awake in classes.

Amp Elevate ( is pretty good too. The l-theanine (amino acid that makes tea calming despite the caffeine) balances out the stimulation a little and makes you a bit less jittery, but the reality is, it is largely a gimmick because there isn't very much (<25mg) and you can buy it in capsule form at much better doses, like I do, for pretty cheaply. Good concept though.

NOS is notable for the insane amount of caffeine per bottle. So much so (close to 400mg) that I won't even try it! I think I'd die from a panic attack... lol. I've seen this being sold in candy stores and all I can really hope for is that retailers ask for ID before selling that stuff to kids. Kids shouldn't be getting that much caffeine, period. Now before anybody jumps on me for saying that, I'm not saying we need it to be government-regulated, it should be up to the stores. But any store that is managed responsibly enough to refuse to sell this to kids would get more of my respect and probably more of my business.

And lastly, I am drinking an energy drink as I type this. Full Throttle Blue Agave. Blue Agave is the plant that tequila is made out of, so that prompted me to try it, but sadly there's not really any resemblance in the flavor. Normally I don't even drink energy drinks, but I just doubled my dose of Parnate and I'm feeling extra sleepy, and probably will for a week two as I adjust. I was on Nardil for a week but I can only imagine how tiring dose jumps on THAT would be. Even while typing this, I'm nodding out as if I'm on heroin. The other day, I woke up 2 hours later at my computer only to have my keyboard imprinted on my forehead. Even standing up i was semi-falling asleep so my mom practically demanded I sit down because she was worried I was just going to collapse. So I bought a bunch of energy drinks today, the aforementioned Full Throttle, and a 4-pack each of sugarless Monster and Rockstar. These cans are quite big and although with normal soda I make a huge effort to find something sweetened with Splenda without phosphoric acid, I can't be so choosey with energy drinks. Unless somebody knows of such a diet energy drink that uses Splenda?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont drink much energy drinks anymore. just full of sugar. 

But for me...

I grab a small red bull if I am filling up with petrol and about to go out into the mountains. 

If I just feel like an energy drink I go a rockstar normal size. 

If I am a mess and my world is ending I grab a 710ml can of rockstar and a giant cookie. By the time I am finished I am on such a sugar high that I cant sit still. Makes all my problems disappear. 

But now I dont drink them much cause of all the sugar in them. I can only find red bull sugar free. And they only sell rockstar sugar free in weird hard to find places.


----------



## Halasyam (Nov 30, 2013)

My favorite energy drink is Almond milk and Pomegranate juice.


----------



## punkrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

beer


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

coffee, dat other stuff is so bad for you.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Coffee.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

favorite for energy was the hulk hogan energy socko drink. http://www.caffeineinformer.com/caffeine-content/hogan-energy too bad its discontinued.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

I gave up drinking alcohol some time ago and now I take energy drinks on the rare occasion I do something social. Problem is my nerves means I am always sipping on them. By the time I get into bed I end up lying in bed browsing the internet until the sun comes up. Next time I will stick to water!!!


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

Amp used to be my drink. but i dont do energy drink anymore.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I like to drink many different energy drinks so I don't really have a clear favourite. I think I've drunk Monster Low Carb the most, though.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

gamma(gamma labs) its cool because you dont crash in the end ive only treid it once


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

WD-40


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I very rarely drink them, but mine is Blue Monster Zero....zero carbs, zero sugar.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The monster juiced ones, but I drink the zero cal versions.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Coffee. I dont do sugary drinks. Even bought caffeine pills the other day so I can stay avoiding sugar. Going to try the grass fed butter in coffee thing at some point, apparently great for brain, keeping you full and energy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

coffee 
tea


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

The local corner shops have a 1ltr energy drink for 89p. It's called Best In. Might have some today.


----------



## PineTree (Jan 14, 2017)

I know this might not be exactly what you're looking for, but smoothies is my go to! Especially smoothies from Julie Morris's recipes.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Monster


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

All of the energy drinks I've tried have the same basic taste, with minor variations. My favourite is Monster; it tastes the best and is relatively cost efficient compared to my close second, Red Bull.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I don't do energy drinks anymore, but back then I used to drink so many Full Throttles. Now it's just coffee.


----------



## umair889 (Jan 5, 2017)

For me its String and panda.


----------

